# Mail : pas d'affichage des pièces jointes pdf word excel



## gribouille13 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai conseillé à une amie d'acheter un mac en insistant sur la fait que c'était un monde plus simple et convivial. Mais voilà depuis qu'elle a acheté son MacBook pro elle ne peut plus ouvrir ses pièces jointes dans Mail...
Il n'est pas possible non  plus de les glisser pour les enregistrer sur le bureau pour une ouverture en dehors de Mail 

Lorsqu'on les ouvre l'équivalent des pages apparaissent en pages vierges, par exemple pour un PDF de 23  pages, j'aurai 23 pages blanches. Idem pour word et excel. J'ai pensé à une mauvaise installation de Word. Fais un nettoyage propre et réinstallé le pack office. Toujours le même problème.

J'ai auto envoyé un document word sur sa propre adresse courriel et là le doc est "transformé" en code du type carré, caractère spéciaux.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il serait bon d'avoir un minimum de précisions sur le contexte, pour qu'on puisse se faire un avis concret de la situation. Quelle version de Mail (donc de Mac OS X) ? Mises à jour faites ? Quelle version d'Office ? Mises à jour faites ? Réparation des permissions/autorisations faite ? La désinstallation d'Office (opération inutile dans 99% des cas, comme pour n'importe quelle application sur Mac) a-t-elle été faite dans les règles, suivie d'un redémarrage, vidage de corbeille, réparation des permissions/autorisations puis d'une réinstallation suivie des mises à jour ?

Les documents PDF qui sont déjà présents sur la machine s'ouvrent-ils correctement ? Et les documents Word ou Excel ? Et les mêmes, transférés par clé USB (par exemple) se lisent-ils ?

Dans Mail, y aurait-il un réglage limitant le téléchargement des pièces jointes supérieures à une certaine taille (ce qui ferait que les PJ seraient incomplètes) ?



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*Il est ici a priori question de Mail et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## gribouille13 (21 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour la bienvenue je débarque sur Mac génération.
J'ai bien lu le message du modérateur pour migrer mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Est-ce automatique ?

Sinon réponse aux questions
version de  *Mail 5*
*Osx Lion* Mises à jour *faites *
version d'Office 2011 Education *Mises à jour faites *
Réparation des permissions/autorisations faite  *oui*
Désinstallation d'Office conseillé par Apple hotline car l'installation avait été faite par internet via wifi et  désinstallation faite dans les  règles avec Hotline de Microsoft suivie d'un redémarrage *OUI* vidage de corbeille *OUI*
réparation des  permissions/autorisations *ça je n'y ai pas pensé*
réinstallation suivie des mises à  jour  *OUI*

Les documents PDF qui sont déjà présents sur la machine s'ouvrent-ils correctement *OUI*
? Et les documents Word ou Excel *OUI *Et les mêmes, transférés par clé USB (par exemple) se lisent-ils *OUI*

Dans Mail, y aurait-il un réglage limitant le téléchargement des pièces  jointes supérieures à une certaine taille (ce qui ferait que les PJ  seraient incomplètes)  .*PAs vu* ce genre de réglage.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Janvier 2012)

gribouille13 a dit:


> pour migrer mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Est-ce automatique ?


Automatique, non  mais, comme indiqué dans le message et comme tu peux le voir, c'est fait.

Pour le reste, de toute évidence c'est un souci avec Mail, ou avec l'hébergeur du compte. Y a-t-il un outil de filtrage des pièces jointes, un anti-virus ou assimilé installé sur la machine ? Quel est l'hébergeur du compte de messagerie ? Que donne un test fait avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (Outlook 2011, Thunderbird) ? Que donne une prévisualisation avec "Coup d'oeil" des pièces jointes, directement dans Mail ? Des pièces jointes de type .jpg ou .png ont-elles le même comportement ?


----------



## gribouille13 (21 Janvier 2012)

merci
 Je pense aussi à un souci avec Mail
J'ai envisagé un souci avec bbox aussi
Sur l'ordi pas d'outil de filtrage des pièces jointes à ma connaissance *à moins qu'il soit installé d'origine je n'ai rien ajouté.*
un anti-virus ou assimilé installé sur la machine *j'ai installé bien après l'apparition de tous ces problèmes clamxav* pour voir si c'était un virus mais pas de virus
l'hébergeur du compte de messagerie c'est *bouygues avec la bbox*
Que donne un test fait avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (Outlook 2011, Thunderbird) *pas encore fait*
Que donne une prévisualisation avec "Coup d'oeil" des pièces jointes, directement dans Mail je suis allé dans préférence de Mail et j'ai choisi en *préférences l'ancienne interphase et il n'y a pas le coup d'oeil*. *peut être que je devrai essayer de remettre l'interphase d'origine.*
Des pièces jointes de type .jpg ou .png ont-elles le même comportement *oui*


----------



## Aliboron (21 Janvier 2012)

gribouille13 a dit:


> l'hébergeur du compte de messagerie c'est bouygues avec la bbox


A priori, il ne semble pas que ce genre de problème soit systématique avec Bouygues (ça se saurait) mais fais quand même l'essai avec un compte hébergé ailleurs. Par exemple un compte Gmail ou un truc du genre, que tu peux au besoin aussi consulter en ligne. Remarque, Bouygues propose probablement aussi un accès Webmail à la messagerie. Que donnent les pièces jointes dans ce cas ?



gribouille13 a dit:


> dans préférence de Mail et j'ai choisi en préférences l'ancienne interphase et il n'y a pas le coup d'oeil.


????


----------



## gribouille13 (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens de trouver la solution et je la partage pour que cela puisse servir à d'autres. En fait le problème venait de la configuration de mail concernant les données de relevé du serveur de mon hébergeur. Il y avait écrit IMAP4. au lieu de pop. en modifiant cela TOUT fonctionne à merveille.
Merci pour l'aide et les conseils qui m'ont amené à trouver cela par déduction.


----------

